# Rechtliche Lage bei Sportbildern auf Homepage



## uni (19. März 2003)

(Sorry, hab keine Zone gefunden, wo das so richtig reinpasst)

Ich möchte eine Sammlung von Bildern ausstellen, unter dem Motto "Sport in der Region". Kennt sich jemand aus, ob es da rechtliche Geschichten gibt, die man beachten muss.
Bilder von privaten Personen, darf man nicht so einfach im Internet ausstellen.
Doch bei Bilder von Sportveranstaltungen und Vereine, müsste es doch anders aussehen. Man kann ja nicht jeden um Erlaubnis fragen, der da zu Sehen ist.

Unter
http://www.djv.de/journalist/berufsbild/recht.shtml
Da habe ich etwas gefunden.. aber so richtig nicht


----------



## Gottox (19. März 2003)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man das da so eng nimmt... Bei großen Sportveranstaltungen kann man ja auch nicht jeden Fragen, ob er mit ins Fernsehen darf. Trotzdem sieht man das Publikum.
Und wenn sich jemand beschwert, dann macht du halt die entsprechenden Bilder wieder von der Website runter... Vor Gericht wird deswegen keiner gehen...
Ich seh eigentlich nicht wirklich ein Problem...


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

@uni

schau dir mal diese seite an www.fotorecht.de.

be orange


----------



## uni (20. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich danke euch für die Infos.


----------



## orange (20. März 2003)

hi,

hast du denn das gefunden was du gebraucht hast? Und du kannst ja mal die url posten um welche bnilder es sich denn handelt  .

cu orange_dot


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. März 2003)

Üblicherweise ist es bei Veranstaltungen so, dass sich natürlich die Sportler aber auch die Zuschauer auf den Rängen bewusst sind, dass sie entweder fürs Fernsehen aufgenommen oder für die Printpresse fotografiert werden können.
Der Fotograf erhält mit seiner Akkreditierung beim Veranstalter das Recht, Fotos zu machen und diese in einem sehr exakt abgesteckten Bereich zu vermarkten bzw. zu veröffentlichen. Diesen Bereich kann man grob als "redaktionell" umschreiben. Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Bücher, Infotainment-CD-Roms, online-Newsseiten. Selbstverständlich kann ein Sportfotograf nicht ohne weiteres ein tolles Bild von Anni Friesinger oder Susan Tiedke für Werbezwecke vermarkten. Da würden ihm die Damen dann schon ordentlich auf die Füsse treten ... und womit? Mit Recht. 

Wer nicht akkreditiert ist bei einer Veranstaltung, dem wurde auch kein Recht zur Nutzung von Bildern vom Rechteinhaber (Veranstalter) eingeräumt.

Wenn also einer von der Tribüne aus die Sensationsfotos von Michael Schumacher fotografiert und diese dann auf den Markt bringt, dann wird es evtl. nicht lange dauern, bis er Ärger mit Rechteinhabern und Fotografen bekommt.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Sebastianus (1. April 2003)

Da hat sich aber jemand sehr genau ausgedrückt! Congratulations! Dazu aber noch was allgemeines von mir. Wer in der Öffentlichkeit fotografiert, braucht natürlich keine Akkreditierung von der Gemeinde, der Stadt oder dem Staat. Es ist nur darauf zu achten, dass keine Personen in der Öffentlichkeit, außer Personen die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen, portraitiert werden dürfen. Mit nem guten Tele z.B. 400mm und höher, ist das ja kein roblem ohne das die Person das mitbekommt! Auch sollte man es vermeiden, Kinder ungefragt der ELtern zu fotografieren, da Kinder zu schützende Personen sind, die noch nicht selbst entscheiden können. Da sind die Ehrziehungsberechtigten für da! Sonst noch fragen?


----------



## uni (2. April 2003)

Hallo "orange",
sorry, ich habe gar nicht mitbekommen, dass du noch
etwas gefragt hast (kam erst gestern wieder ein Mail,
dass jemand was gepostet hat).
Deine "www.fotorecht.de" hat mir geholfen, danke dir noch
mal . Die Frage habe ich für einen Bekannten in das Forum 
gestellt. Seine Page ist 
"http://sportfoto-breier.bei.t-online.de" . 

Ich denke, man kann das alles kurz zusammenfassen:
Sobald man irgendwie Gefahr läuft, mit den Bildern
Geld zu verdienen, wird illegal  :-(


----------

